

Politicians funded by the NRA - malachismith
http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/recips.php?cycle=2012&id=D000000082

======
malandrew
Why is this on HN? It's not tech/hacker related at all. It's purely political
on an issue on which members of the HN community are likely to fall on both
sides of.

~~~
malachismith
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting."

------
benjohnson
Thank you. Now I now have a list of politicians that may potentially value
individual liberty.

------
onerealkewlguy
Wow, most under 7K each. Buying a politician is sure cheap.

------
malachismith
Vote.

